# Madeira vai ter rede para detectar trovoadas



## Rog (23 Fev 2007 às 22:46)

> *Madeira vai ter rede para detectar trovoadas *
> 
> Objectivo é avisar, in loco, da intensidade dos fenómenos naturais
> 
> ...




in: Jornal da Madeira


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2007 às 00:19)

Ora ai está uma oportunidade de ouro para o Seringador e para o Alex!   

Excelente notícia, vamos lá a ver se depois de implantarem efectivamente esta nova rede, se obtém dividendos do trabalho!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 00:53)

Se calhar saiu o euromilhões lá á malta    e lembraram-se da Madeira.


----------

